# How much does Emperor Scorpion go for these days?



## blee8411 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have some emperor to sell and I want to compare my prices with the prices that's going around right now.


----------



## shining (Aug 10, 2016)

blee8411 said:


> I have some emperor to sell and I want to compare my prices with the prices that's going around right now.


The lowest I've seen is $45 and the highest $90.


----------



## blee8411 (Aug 10, 2016)

I see.  Thanks!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 10, 2016)

I've seen them for sale for just over $100 but I'd say $40 to $80 is reasonable, just an opinion.


----------



## Pipa (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe the females go for sky high prices since all we are seeing for sale now at this present time are " left over " males from last years imported batch?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 11, 2016)

or they could be CB males that breeders don't need for breeding but make good specimens for people not interested in breeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Aug 11, 2016)

Saw an adult FS at a reptile shop near my house for 89.99. Emps are rare these days but I don't think I could ever get myself to spend 90 bucks on one.


----------



## Nir Avraham (Aug 11, 2016)

Ohhhh I'm looking for a male for almost a year. Do you have any males?


----------



## blee8411 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes i do have males


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 12, 2016)

Females are priced higher than males but you could probably sell a male for 45 bucks.


----------



## Stugy (Aug 12, 2016)

Highest I've seen them go for is 120USD for adult Pandinus dictators. Lowest I've seen is 35USD as scorplings.


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 12, 2016)

Stugy said:


> Highest I've seen them go for is 120USD for adult Pandinus dictators. Lowest I've seen is 35USD as scorplings.


That seems in the spectrum; I wish emps were cheaper because god are they gorgeous. I'm not really a scorpion person but emperors are just cool!


----------



## Stugy (Aug 12, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> That seems in the spectrum; I wish emps were cheaper because god are they gorgeous. I'm not really a scorpion person but emperors are just cool!


Ikr! Why were they banned from import? I never got to searching that up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 12, 2016)

Stugy said:


> Ikr! Why were they banned from import? I never got to searching that up.


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ci...emperor-scorpions-from-benin-and-togo.248208/
I guess it was to balance out the ecosystem, sounds like good enough reason to me but I still wish they were more prominent in the pet trade, they are a lot more impressive and interesting to me than most other scorpions and vinegaroons/pseudo-scorpions honestly.


----------



## Stugy (Aug 12, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ci...emperor-scorpions-from-benin-and-togo.248208/
> I guess it was to balance out the ecosystem, sounds like good enough reason to me but I still wish they were more prominent in the pet trade, they are a lot more impressive and interesting to me than most other scorpions and vinegaroons/pseudo-scorpions honestly.


 Yes I agree. Though I really like my Heterometrus . She is mean and wants to kill me all the time but she is quite active and doesn't really dig at all. The only problem is she has refused to eat since early July (aside from 2 "10-lined june beetles" but she never finished them).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 12, 2016)

Stugy said:


> Yes I agree. Though I really like my Heterometrus . She is mean and wants to kill me all the time but she is quite active and doesn't really dig at all. The only problem is she has refused to eat since early July (aside from 2 "10-lined june beetles" but she never finished them).


Man that sucks but I'm sure she's fine. Just make sure the offer of food and water is there and there's really nothing more to be done. Just did a bit of research on Heterometri and they rival the emperor with good looks!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pipa (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't worry , rumor has it , CITES has allowed permits to certain qualified exporters a quota of 500 per year now. Hence why 500 P. dictators came into the USA. My guess you will see more imperators sooner or later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 12, 2016)

Pipa said:


> Don't worry , rumor has it , CITES has allowed permits to certain qualified exporters a quota of 500 per year now. Hence why 500 P. dictators came into the USA. My guess you will see more imperators sooner or later.


It's a relief they won't go away


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Aug 12, 2016)

If you do sell, Im very interested in a price!


----------



## Python (Aug 14, 2016)

What happened with these guys anyway? The market used to be saturated with them. I can remember buying these things for as little as $2 a piece for as many as I could carry. It seems there used to be countless billions of these things, everybody had tons of them. How could a ban on exports raise the price as high as it has when there were so many of them already here? I understand that they are a highly desirable species but there were so many, and at any given time it seemed that most of the females out there were gravid most of the time. I know I'm exaggerating a bit but it seems to me that with so many in circulation, it should have taken quite a long time for the price to be as high as it is. Clearly I'm wrong but what happened to all the ones that were already being CB before the bans?


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 14, 2016)

Python said:


> What happened with these guys anyway? The market used to be saturated with them. I can remember buying these things for as little as $2 a piece for as many as I could carry. It seems there used to be countless billions of these things, everybody had tons of them. How could a ban on exports raise the price as high as it has when there were so many of them already here? I understand that they are a highly desirable species but there were so many, and at any given time it seemed that most of the females out there were gravid most of the time. I know I'm exaggerating a bit but it seems to me that with so many in circulation, it should have taken quite a long time for the price to be as high as it is. Clearly I'm wrong but what happened to all the ones that were already being CB before the bans?


Because people are greedy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2016)

I think it's because the novelty wears off.  People see them in a store and are impressed, think they have to have it without really caring about it any further.  They didn't breed them, didn't take care of them, they died or gave them away.  I expected them to allow exports from Africa now and then, I bet it's an important part of the economy in the area even though the locals would only make 25 cents per scorpion found, but that's pretty good money there, has to do with the exchange rate.  Also "farmed" emperors are allowed to export the last I heard, how they prove that they are farmed, who knows.  But it's been long enough to farm some good sized emps since the restrictions.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 14, 2016)

For true emperor scorpions and not red claws, 50-60 dollars each. Since they are so scarce you can pretty much charge any amount you want.


----------



## stingray (Aug 14, 2016)

I have seen emps selling for $125 each.


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a trio of _P. imperator_. I thought about selling them for a while but I think I should hold on to them.  They are such a rare thing these days.


----------



## scorps (Aug 16, 2016)

Everything I've seen was around $100. Crazy to think a few years ago you could buy them for $10. Sadly I never got any before the ban.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan Reynolds (Sep 7, 2016)

Crazy how expensive those are! I caught all of my Asian Forest Scorpions for free (along with a bark scorpion who gave birth to babies)!


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Sep 8, 2016)

I got super lucky and traded a guy 3 c. sculpturatus, added in a couple fake plants and a slab of corkbark as an added thank you, for a legit emperor juvi.  The guy even threw in a freebie pumpkin patch sling too.  we just paid our own shipping.  I highly doubt I'll get that lucky ever again lol


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Sep 14, 2016)

In my experience they cost 100 million billion dollars and are only sold by leprechauns but can also be easily obtained for almost any sum of gold.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 14, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> In my experience they cost 100 million billion dollars and are only sold by leprechauns but can also be easily obtained for almost any sum of gold.


Yeah I've had some experience here also, I have leprechaun relatives in my family tree being from Scot/Irish decent so I have gotten some good deals though I've felt "privilege guilt" about that in the current political millennial scene(sarcasm).  However, at the same time, I'll take it and enjoy it. 


Scolopendra1989 said:


> That seems in the spectrum; I wish emps were cheaper because god are they gorgeous. I'm not really a scorpion person but emperors are just cool!


Yes I agree!, they got a bad rap because they were so available imo, we became spoiled, all roads lead to Rome lol.  Imagine if emps were rare, positioned next to any other sps available.  yeah, the emp would win for me, no brainer for me there.  Other species are interesting to me of course, just sayin.  And then, all species are interesting to the hardcore.


----------



## blee8411 (Oct 5, 2016)

whoever are interested in acquiring 20 to 25 emperors, message me.  I do not ship because I have never done it before.  I live in Korea Town in LA, California.  Shoot me a best offer.  I won't be replying back on this thread.


----------



## sschind (Oct 5, 2016)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah I've had some experience here also, I have leprechaun relatives in my family tree being from Scot/Irish decent so I have gotten some good deals though I've felt "privilege guilt" about that in the current political millennial scene(sarcasm).  However, at the same time, I'll take it and enjoy it.
> 
> Yes I agree!, they got a bad rap because they were so available imo, we became spoiled, all roads lead to Rome lol.  Imagine if emps were rare, positioned next to any other sps available.  yeah, the emp would win for me, no brainer for me there.  Other species are interesting to me of course, just sayin.  And then, all species are interesting to the hardcore.


You better check your roots a little bit more closely.  Those aren't leprechauns in your family tree, they are elves and they make cookies not scorpions.  Proper identification can be tricky if you don't know what to look for but a close up of the ventral surface usually is enough for any experienced person to make an accurate ID.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 5, 2016)

Dang DNA test!  Blee8411, you prob need to go to the classifieds and put the ad there, that's where people go to look for thing to buy and sell, loading a few pics will help too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amanullah Nadim (May 13, 2017)

blee8411 said:


> I have some emperor to sell and I want to compare my prices with the prices that's going around right now.


 hey i want to get a male emperor ( adult ) let me know email me on ( dizastertvteam@gmail.com ) i live in LA


----------

